# Will We be able to Mod the Bottom Keys To Our Desires?



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Will We be able to Mod the Bottom Keys To Our Desires?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah pretty much, I've seen a few different mods already.

what did you have in mind?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Trenton said:


> yeah pretty much, I've seen a few different mods already.
> 
> what did you have in mind?


Moto style lay out ( I'm used to it :/)
,Menu ,Home ,Back ,Search


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> View attachment 12904


May i ask how, i just order my gnex like 3 hours ago it should be in my hands soon so all the info i can retain would be Epic, if you're will to gtalk me pm me plz!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

How about changing the colors of the keys? Like to red or green or something? So they match the theme (when they start being made) or your wallpaper or something. That would be nice too.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Here you go. I'm sure plenty of people are gonna make plenty of colors. Love this phone!

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12333-1%-mod-With-or-Without-SoftKey-Mod-NOW!-[Updating]


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Instead of search. I made mine a power button







.









good day.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Here you go. I'm sure plenty of people are gonna make plenty of colors. Love this phone!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ftKey-Mod-NOW!-[Updating]


Yeah I am using those mods right now. I asked in that thread about changing the colors too. Hopefully the OP knows how or someone using them can do it. I'm still clueless when it comes to that kind of stuff.


----------



## kbomb (Dec 18, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Instead of search. I made mine a power button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how u do that bro?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Yeah I am using those mods right now. I asked in that thread about changing the colors too. Hopefully the OP knows how or someone using them can do it. I'm still clueless when it comes to that kind of stuff.


I'm also looking forward to different color options. I'd love it if right now the color of the softkeys was the ICS blue. Maybe it's my OCD, but I like consistency and symetry on my homescreens. Having everything a similar color would be great.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> View attachment 12904


Did you know using the dark theme on tapatalk will save battery? All those white pixels could be black, which uses considerably less power on amoled screens.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm also looking forward to different color options. I'd love it if right now the color of the softkeys was the ICS blue. Maybe it's my OCD, but I like consistency and symetry on my homescreens. Having everything a similar color would be great.


The softkey mod I am using is the ICS blue. Well as close as it can get anyway.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> The softkey mod I am using is the ICS blue. Well as close as it can get anyway.


My thread in development now has different colors for soft keys
Ics blue, red and green
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Here you go. I'm sure plenty of people are gonna make plenty of colors. Love this phone!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ftKey-Mod-NOW!-[Updating]


Link Is dead :/


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Link Is dead :/


 just go over to the page, its not dead, just renamed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

kbomb said:


> how u do that bro?


I started with kanging the htc mod from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12342-updated-1219-506pm-mods-402-403/ decompile systemUI.apk, found key event code for power from here http://developer.android.com/reference/android/view/KeyEvent.html made edit to res/layout/navigation_bar.XML, drew/created a power button icon using gimp, colorized the rest, edited canvas sizes of the 4 portrait buttons to match the stock size on bar, compiled, pushed and now I enjoy







.

good day.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> I started with kanging the htc mod from here http://rootzwiki.com...m-mods-402-403/ decompile systemUI.apk, found key event code for power from here http://developer.and...w/KeyEvent.html made edit to res/layout/navigation_bar.XML, drew/created a power button icon using gimp, colorized the rest, edited canvas sizes of the 4 portrait buttons to match the stock size on bar, compiled, pushed and now I enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brilliant On to the next question xDD 
Re arranging them, still possible?


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Brilliant On to the next question xDD
> Re arranging them, still possible?


Yup, it's all in that same xml file.

good day.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Yup, it's all in that same xml file.
> 
> good day.


What if i don't know xml to well :/


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

EricErK said:


> What if i don't know xml to well :/


Read slow and many times and it will start to make sense...kinda of
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Read slow and many times and it will start to make sense...kinda of
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hahahaha damn


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

What are you using to decompile and recompile the SystemUI.apk? I am trying to use apktool and apkmanager and am getting errors...

Update: I got a newer version of apktool and it decompiled.

New question: Can you alter the XML to run a stock app instead of a button code? The camera app would be sweet  I'll keep digging.
..Maybe the camera key code will work...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

CAN YOU GUYS UPLOAD YOUR OWN MODS TO THIS THREAD??


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

EricErK said:


> CAN YOU GUYS UPLOAD YOUR OWN MODS TO THIS THREAD??


I've got a dozen of them here
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1-mod-wwo-softkey-mod-softkey-colors/page__pid__313850__st__180#entry313850
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

Whats the process to backup, replace and the revert the SystemUI.apk?

I did the following that did not work:
1. adb pull /system/app/SystemUI.apk (wanted to back it up)
2. adb remount
3. adb push /mod/SystemUI.apk /system/app
4. adb reboot
5. no bar at the bottom, broken
6. adb remount
7. adb push SystemUI.apk /system/app (my backup)
8. adb reboot
9. Still broken, no bar

I obviously dont know how to get the stuff over and then revert it properly.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

pcm2a said:


> Whats the process to backup, replace and the revert the SystemUI.apk?
> 
> I did the following that did not work:
> 1. adb pull /system/app/SystemUI.apk (wanted to back it up)
> ...


Do u have cwr installed? Best to flash it, or find fastboot command fur wipe cache and dvkl?
cause it us just writing over, nit deleting then writing
If you don't know how to make flashable zip, see my link, grab one of mine, don't unzip just open archive remove systemui and replace with your backup

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

Flashing in cwr works great. Keycode 27 for camera doesn't do anything on our phones, bummer. I made a cool camera icon too.


----------



## b00sted (Aug 20, 2011)

i got it decompiled i just wish i could read the xml a bit better


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

b00sted said:


> i got it decompiled i just wish i could read the xml a bit better


I'm interested in the final product, link me!


----------

